# Energierückgewinnung



## schorschiiiii (24 Februar 2007)

Hallo miteinander.

Bin gerade auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Habe folgendes Problem:

Bei einer Drehmaschine arbeitet der Hauptspindelmotor im 4-Quadratenbetrieb. Beim Abbremsen der Spindel schaltet der Frequenzumrichter auf Generatorbetrieb und der Antriebsmotor speist ins Netz ein. 
Leider ist das Energieversorgungsunternehmen nicht sehr froh darüber und man bekommt die eingespeiste Energie nicht vergütet, weil die Einspeisung zu sporadisch ist und Netzschwankungen zur Folge hat.
Nun möchte ich diese Energie trotzdem nutzen. 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen die Energie in Wärme zu wandeln und damit die Gebäudeheizung zu unterstützen.
Ich weiß aber nicht so recht, wie ich die elektrische Energie ableiten soll.

Ich kenne mich mit Frequenzumrichtern nicht wirklich aus.

Kann es sein, dass der FU  für den Generatorbetrieb einen seperaten Ausgang hat?
Wenn nicht müsste man ja beim Abbremsen der Spindel den FU über Halbleiterschütze vom Netz trennen und den Strom umleiten. Die Halbleiterschütze könnte man über einen Mikrocontroller ansteuern.  
Der MyC müsste aber wissen, wann die Spindel gebremst wird. Wollte dazu das Signal abgreifen, welches auch der FU bekommt um in den Generatorbetrieb zu wechseln. Wie wird dieses Signal von der SPS zum FU übermittelt? Über einen BUS oder ist das einfach nur ein Steuerbit (Kabel)?

Wie würdet ihr an die Sache heran gehen?


----------



## MW (24 Februar 2007)

Die Sache würd ich eher bleiben lassen !!!!!


Viele Umrichter haben heute einen Ausgang für einen Bremschopper an 
dem man dann einen Bremswiderstand anschließen kann, diese Leistung 
könntest du verwenden


----------



## o.s.t. (24 Februar 2007)

der einzige nutzbare Ausgang ist der DC-Zwischenkreis, oder wenn der Bremstransistor im FU schon eingebaut dann  kannst du dessen Anschlüsse verwenden.

vielleicht gibts ja  Boilerheizelemente, welche in etwa die  Anschlusswerte des Bremswiderstandes  haben, dann könntest du damit Warmwasser erzeugen.  

Muss aber schon einige Energie zusammenkommen, damit da was rauskommt...

was sind denn das für Massen, die da abgebremst werden? wie lange sind denn da die Bremsphasen und die Zeiten dazwischen?

o.s.t.


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

erschwerend kommt hinzu, daß das ganze wahrscheinlich nur im Winter und während der Übergangszeit Sinn machen wird (wenn überhaupt).

Wie schon gesagt: um welche Leistungen geht es denn überhaupt?

MfG


----------



## Stromer (25 Februar 2007)

Nehmen wir mal an du speist wirklich zurück, was über den Zwischenkreis möglich ist, falls der FU dafür geeignet ist. 
Es würde dann zusätzlich noch eine Rückspeiseeinheit benötigt.

Diese Energie, egal wie groß Sie ist, wurde doch vorher dem Netz entnommen. Folglich würde max. folgendes passieren.
Der Zähler würde sich beim Rückspeisen rückwärts drehen, aber nie mehr als vorher gekauft wurde.
Da mit Sicherheit aber noch andere Geräte, Lampen und dergleichen am selben Stromkreis von dem Zähler hängen, würden diese mal zuerst von dem Strom gespeist.
Das EVU könnte zwar eine Abnahme verweigern, aber es wird in der Regel ja nur in das eigene Netz eingespeist.
Das macht durchaus Sinn, wenn oft gebremst wird.

Anderes Beispiel:
Eine Last wird mit einem Kran hochgezogen. Energie wird bezogen.
Wenn diese Last abgelassen wird, wirkt der Motor als Generator und bremst.
Diese Energie wird jetzt auch rückgespeist.
Hat sich jemals jemand darüber Gedanken gemacht ob das EVU dies gestattet oder nicht.

Beschreib doch mal die Massen die bewegt und gebremst werden.


----------



## MSB (25 Februar 2007)

Vielleicht interpretiere ich da jetzt was falsch:
Du sprichst einmal von einem 4Q-Antrieb, was auf einen Stromrichter für einen DC-Antrieb schließen lässt.
Auf der anderen Seite sprichst du von Frequenzumrichter, welcher naturgemäß für AC-Antriebe ist.

Falls du einem DC-Antrieb sprichst,
ist der Rückspeisebetrieb mit Sicherheit die effektivste Methode den Motor zu bremsen.
Einen Zwischenkreis oder Bremschopper, hätte ich da auch noch nicht gesehen.

Wenn dadurch "Störungen" verursacht werden, dann liegt das eher an einer schlechten Drosselung gegenüber dem Netz.

Ansonsten wenn der Antrieb nicht der einzige am Netz ist, freu dich doch über die Verringerung deiner Stromrechnung.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## kiestumpe (26 Februar 2007)

Hallo schorschi,



schorschiiiii schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander.
> 
> Bin gerade auf dieses Forum gestoßen und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass der FU für den Generatorbetrieb einen seperaten Ausgang hat?


nein, allenfalls der DC-Bremschopper kann angeschlossen werden.



schorschiiiii schrieb:


> Wenn nicht müsste man ja beim Abbremsen der Spindel den FU über Halbleiterschütze vom Netz trennen und den Strom umleiten. Die Halbleiterschütze könnte man über einen Mikrocontroller ansteuern.
> Der MyC müsste aber wissen, wann die Spindel gebremst wird. Wollte dazu das Signal abgreifen, welches auch der FU bekommt um in den Generatorbetrieb zu wechseln. Wie wird dieses Signal von der SPS zum FU übermittelt? Über einen BUS oder ist das einfach nur ein Steuerbit (Kabel)?
> 
> Wie würdet ihr an die Sache heran gehen?


 
Die Zähler haben normalerweise eine Rücklaufsperre, daher wird der eingespeiste Strom nicht gezählt.
Zum anderen wird er wohl zu 99% eh im eigenen Netz geschluckt werden.
Wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, würde ich mich an deiner Stelle über Energiespeicher (große Kondensatoren mit vielen Farädern ;-) informieren.
Schliesslich sparst du an jedem nicht vom E-Werk bezogenen kWh auch Geld.
hth


----------



## Stromer (26 Februar 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Hallo schorschi,
> Die Zähler haben normalerweise eine Rücklaufsperre, daher wird der eingespeiste Strom nicht gezählt.



Hallo kiestumpe
das ist nicht richtig. Die Zähler haben in der Regel eben keine Rücklaufsperre. Wofür auch?
Bei mir mit Eigenerzeugungsanlage, keine Fotovoltaik, wird ja auch ab und zu der Zähler gewechselt. Bis jetzt war es immer so: Das EVU, oder der jeweilige Monteur kommt. Meist lasse ich Sie einbauen und schalte wieder zu. Dann läuft es brav rückwärts, oder vorwärts wenn ich noch nicht zuschalte.
Je nach dem welchen Zähler Sie wechselten: Bezug oder Verkauf.
Dann: "Oh je, jetzt muss ich ja wieder ausbauen und einen mit Rücklaufhemmung bestellen", kommt dann.
Dauert dann als einige Wochen bis ein neuer gesetzt wird, der alte wird natürlich solange wieder eingebaut.

An einem Zähler mit Rücklaufhemmung ist entweder ein Zeichen zu sehen, so ähnlich wie bei einer Knarre, oder beim neusten steht Rücklaufhemmung drauf.

Diese nur als Info im Netz der Pfalzwerke. Ich kann mir nicht denken dass andere EVU anders verfahren, so ein Zähler kostet unmötig Geld.


----------



## nade (26 Februar 2007)

Also die Sache mit dem Zähler wird hier eh mit Wandlermessung erfolgen und die sind, so denk ich mal, durch die eingebaute Elektronik "selbsthemmend" ohne hohen Aufwand. Zudem nehme ich mal an wie schon geschreiben, das der Rückstrom beim Bremsen eh von de Beleuchtung und nem anderen Motor... wieder Verbraucht wird, sonst müßten BHKW´s zum Einspeisen nicht noch Netzsyncronisiert werden.


----------



## kiestumpe (27 Februar 2007)

Hallo Stromer,



Stromer schrieb:


> Hallo kiestumpe
> das ist nicht richtig. Die Zähler haben in der Regel eben keine Rücklaufsperre. Wofür auch?
> ...
> Je nach dem welchen Zähler Sie wechselten: Bezug oder Verkauf.
> ...


...also was nun ???
Wenn der Zähler rückwärts läuft ist ja alles bestens - solange das EVU nicht über die Stromschwankungen meckert ;-)
hth


----------



## Stromer (27 Februar 2007)

Zu "nade"
Was hat Netzsynchronisieren mit anderen Verbrauchern zu tun?
Synchronisieren muss ich wenn ich zB. einen Synchrongenerator habe, damit Phasenlage gleich der Netzphasenlage ist.
Einen Asynchrongenerator muss man nicht synchronisieren. Das ist nichts anderes als ein Asynchronmotor der lediglich schneller angetrieben wird, als sein synchrones Drehfeld. 
Ja so einfach kann es gehen seinen Strom in ein Netz einzuspeisen.

Nochmals zu "kiestumpe"
Was hat es mit Netzschwankungen zu tun wenn ein Zähler rückwärts läuft?
Selten so gelacht.
Meinst du ein Zähler mit Rücklaufhemmung würde falls Netzschwankungen entstünden, ausfiltern????
Würde ich meine Eigenstromanlage auf einen Zähler von den anderen Wohnungen im Haus hängen, dann würden diese halt rückwärts laufen.
Der eingespeiste Strom wäre der selbe, würde dadurch eine Netzschwankung entstehen?


----------



## kiestumpe (27 Februar 2007)

zu stromer:

denk doch einfach mal ein bisschen Elektrotechnisch nach, dann kommst du auch dahinter 




Stromer schrieb:


> Der eingespeiste Strom wäre der selbe, würde dadurch eine Netzschwankung entstehen?


----------



## Stromer (27 Februar 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> zu stromer:
> 
> denk doch einfach mal ein bisschen Elektrotechnisch nach, dann kommst du auch dahinter


Hatte ich schon bevor ich gepostet hatte, schlage Dir aber das selbe vor.


----------



## Werner54 (27 Februar 2007)

*Blindleistung*

Hallo, 
ein angetriebener Motor (oder Motor in der "Eigenrotationsphase") wird wohl mehr Blindleistung als Wirkleistung ins Netz zurückspeisen. Wenn das EVU das Einspeisen von Blindleistung auch noch honorieren würde, könnte das die Welt auf den Kopf stellen...


----------



## Stromer (27 Februar 2007)

Werner54 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ein angetriebener Motor (oder Motor in der "Eigenrotationsphase") wird wohl mehr Blindleistung als Wirkleistung ins Netz zurückspeisen. Wenn das EVU das Einspeisen von Blindleistung auch noch honorieren würde, könnte das die Welt auf den Kopf stellen...



Oh Gott.
In Deutschland wird ca. 5% Strom aus Wasserkraft erzeugt.
Sehr viele Wasserkraftwerke sind kleiner als 100kw, viele sogar kleiner als 10KW.
In diesen kleinen Wasserkraftwerken, bei den unter 50KW werden, immer Asynchrongeneratoren eingesetzt.
Ein solcher Generator ist nichts anderes als ein Asynchronmotor der lediglich schneller angetrieben wird, als seine synchrone Drehzahl ist.
Beispiel: Ein 6poliger Motor wird dann mit ca. 1030 U/min angetrieben. Folglich nimmt er Blindleistung aus dem Netz, was er als Motor auch machen würde und gibt Wirkleistung, die Ihm ja über die Welle zugeführt wird, als elektr. Leistung ab.
Ich betreibe selbst so ein Kraftwerk und habe schon welche gebaut, die seit über 10Jahren auf diese Weise zur Zufriedenheit des EVU und des Betreibers laufen.
Ich weis dass viele Probleme haben zu verstehen dass es so einfach ist mit einem "normalen" Motor, Strom ins öffentlichen Netz zu speisen.
Die ganze Geschichte hat noch den Vorteil, dass keinerlei Synchroneinrichtungen nötig sind. Es wäre sogar möglich, den Generator als Motor anlaufen zu lassen und dann beschleunigen bis die Übersynchrone Drehzahl für den Generatorbetrieb zu erreichen.
In der Regel verlangt die TAB jedoch dass die Drehzahl beim Zuschalten plus minus 10% der Synchronen Drehzahl beträgt. DAS IST ALLES.
Es gibt da nichts mit Frequenzkonstanthaltung, oder so was, ist beim Motorbetrieb ja auch nicht anders.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drehstrom-Asynchronmaschine
Hier noch ein bisschen größer mit Asynchronmasch.
http://havel-web.de/peter/wasser/wkwdorf/wkw03.htm
Noch eine sehr gute Erklärung zu Asynchronmaschinen:
http://loher.ru/files/berichte/de/asynchrongenerator_kleinkraftwerk.pdf


----------



## Sockenralf (27 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

das mit dem Motor hat auch den Vorteil, daß bei Ausfall des öffentl. Netzes das Wasserkraftwerk nicht weiterhin einspeisen KANN (nicht daß noch jemand zu Schaden kommt)

MfG


----------



## Werner54 (28 Februar 2007)

*Es muss gespart werden, egal was das kostet*



Stromer schrieb:


> Ich weis dass viele Probleme haben zu verstehen dass es so einfach ist mit einem "normalen" Motor, Strom ins öffentlichen Netz zu speisen.


@Stromer

das kann ich nachvollziehen, da geht's um echten Generatorbetrieb.
Allerdings, einen Motor beim Auslaufen von 1440 bis 0 Umdrehungen als "Generator" zu betreiben, ist etwas anderes. 
Beim Versuch, aus dem Zwischenkreis eines abgeschalteten FU Heizenergie zu produzieren ist mir das Ergebnis schon bekannt: der eingebaute Entladewiderstand wird handwarm.


----------



## Sebwa2k (9 März 2007)

Hallo,
Mache meine Ausbildung bei einem Energieversorger.
Daher weis ich, dass bei Einspeißungen die Zähler nicht rückwärts laufen, sondern ein extra Zähler hinter dem Wechselrichter, die eingespeißte Energie Zählt.
Mir ist zudem nicht bekannt das der Zähler unterscheiden kann von wo der Strom kommt, denn bei Wechselspannung gibt es ja logischer weise keine Polarität, es wird ja nur eine induktionsspannung in der Scheibe erzeugt damit diese sich dreht. 

Gruß,
Seb

Ps. Zähler mit scheibe werden nur noch selten eingebaut, häufiger verwendet werden digitale Zähler mit Rundsteuer- Empfänger für ZFA und HT/NT umschaltung.


----------



## Stromer (9 März 2007)

Sebwa2k schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mache meine Ausbildung bei einem Energieversorger.


Mach die erst mal fertig.


Sebwa2k schrieb:


> Daher weis ich, dass bei Einspeißungen die Zähler nicht rückwärts laufen, sondern ein extra Zähler hinter dem Wechselrichter, die eingespeißte Energie Zählt.


Natürlich hat nie jemand was anderes behauptet.
Beim Einspeisen mit Photovoltaik wird sowieso alles ins Netz gespeist da die Vergütung höher ist als der Bezug. Bei Wasserkraft ist das nicht so, da wird erst in das eigene Hausnetz gespeist und die Differenz verkauft.


Sebwa2k schrieb:


> Mir ist zudem nicht bekannt das der Zähler unterscheiden kann von wo der Strom kommt, denn bei Wechselspannung gibt es ja logischer weise keine Polarität, es wird ja nur eine induktionsspannung in der Scheibe erzeugt damit diese sich dreht.


Na ich sagte oben schon, lerne halt mal aus.

Woher weis denn übrigens ein Zähler dass er sich vorwärts drehen muss?
Ist ja Wechselspannung, der weis ja dann gar nicht wohin? Oder?

Also, ich denke lass Dir mal in deinem Lehrbetrieb das ganze erklären, evt. kann dein Lehrmeister Dir das mal vorführen. Ein herkömmlicher Zähler mit Scheibe, wie er zig millionenfach in deutschen Haushalten montiert ist, läuft rückwärts wenn keine Rücklaufhemmung vorhanden ist. Dies ist aber die Ausnahme.


----------

